# is there a 4Cyl Suv for XL or Select



## brimack (Jan 19, 2018)

Looking for a 4 cylinder Suv that can qualify for XL or Select. Any ideas? Used only , probably from 2007 Up.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

MKZ Hybrid. 2016 going for about $20,000


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

4 bangers offer poor performance when pushing 6 pax. Your engine efficiency and longevity offers better economy in the long run if you stay with a six cylinder vehicle.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> MKZ Hybrid. 2016 going for about $20,000


MKZ is not a SUV though, MKC is. But it does qualify for select, not XL.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Aerodrifting said:


> MKZ is not a SUV though, MKC is. But it does qualify for select, not XL.


And that is what he/she said "XL *or* Select"


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> And that is what he/she said "XL *or* Select"


Does not matter XL or Select, He/ she wants a SUV to begin with.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

They are hard to find, but Toyota Highlanders from 2009 are available with 4 cyl and 3rd row seat.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Infiniti qx60 hybrid is a 4cyl supercharged hybrid engine it also qualified for Lyft lux suv


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

2014 Kia sorento 7 seater. 4 cylinder. I average 24 mpg.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> MKZ Hybrid. 2016 going for about $20,000


Plus maintenance for another 20,000. The truth.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

brimack said:


> Looking for a 4 cylinder Suv that can qualify for XL or Select. Any ideas? Used only , probably from 2007 Up.


Escalade Hybrid

(lol)


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Toyota Highlander Hybird is good for Uberxl, Uber Select, and Lyft Plus, and you get 27 city, 25 high way mpg

Acura MDX Sport Hybrid: 26 city, 27 highway
Uber SUV, Uber Black, Uber Select, Uber XL
Lyft SUV, Lyft Lux, Lyft Premier, Lyft Plus.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> Toyota Highlander Hybird is good for Uberxl, Uber Select, and Lyft Plus, and you get 27 city, 25 high way mpg
> 
> Acura MDX Sport Hybrid: 26 city, 27 highway
> Uber SUV, Uber Black, Uber Select, Uber XL
> Lyft SUV, Lyft Lux, Lyft Premier, Lyft Plus.


Toyota highlander is a select car?

I still stand that the qx60 hybrid is the best hybrid suv that qualifies for everything 
The GM hybrid suvs still only return around 20mpg the mdx and qx60 both see high 20s


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Toyota highlander is a select car?
> 
> I still stand that the qx60 hybrid is the best hybrid suv that qualifies for everything
> The GM hybrid suvs still only return around 20mpg the mdx and qx60 both see high 20s


in Dallas, TX highlander is a select car


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Iann said:


> 2014 Kia sorento 7 seater. 4 cylinder. I average 24 mpg.


That doesn't quality for select. Has to be a 2015 or newer.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Jaguar F-Pace 2.0L Diesel. 33 MPG City. 
Select, Premium, Lux, & Black. No XL, though.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

sirius black said:


> Jaguar F-Pace 2.0L Diesel. 33 MPG City.
> Select, Premium, Lux, & Black. No XL, though.


You could also do an X5 35D with the rare third row which will get close to 30 mpg on the hwy

those F paces are pretty sexy


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

damn in dallas texas, a Camry Hybrid is consider as a select car


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Texas should just secede for that reason alone


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

VW Atlas will fit the Bill:

http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/la...-0t-turbo-4-cylinder-review-article-1.3718219

...never mind, that VW is too new.

and, by the way:
Uber Select requires 2008 or newer.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Nissan Rogue, 4cyl, 3 row.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

njn said:


> Nissan Rogue, 4cyl, 3 row.


No select


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Acura RDX, 4cyl, select.
Audi Q3, 4cyl, select.
BMW X3, 4cyl, select.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

njn said:


> Acura RDX, 4cyl, select.
> Audi Q3, 4cyl, select.
> BMW X3, 4cyl, select.


my bad I saw XL or Select but was thinking XL & Select when I was answering the OP

I don't think it's worth it to get any suv even the smaller ones unless it can do XL , Select and Premier at the minimum being able to do Lyft Lux and Lux SUV is also nice


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> my bad I saw XL or Select but was thinking XL & Select when I was answering the OP
> 
> I don't think it's worth it to get any suv even the smaller ones unless it can do XL , Select and Premier at the minimum being able to do Lyft Lux and Lux SUV is also nice


^^^^

And how come even hybrid SUVs can only get like 20ish MPG, Hybrid cars can get 40 easily or even 50.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> ^^^^
> 
> And how come even hybrid SUVs can only get like 20ish MPG, Hybrid cars can get 40 easily or even 50.


Weight, aerodynamics and drivetrain (also bigger engines because of weight, aerodynamics and drivetrain. If u stuck a prius engine in a 4500lbs awd crossover it would be worthless)

A 2015 prius weights around 3000lbs a 2015 Qx60 Hybrid weights around 4500lbs also most are awd, awd always kills off some mpg

The hybrid doesn't get that much better than the v6 I've been getting 23 mpg combined in my v6 awd qx60 (it's actually a Jx35 same car) and I've seen as high as 27mpg on a mostly highway trip

Want an suv that gets good gas mileage? Get a bmw X5 35d and do an egr and adblue delete and see 35mpg hwy and 0-60 in under 6 seconds

I don't understand why America hates the diesel so bad. They need to start putting diesel engines in suvs again. An expedition with the new eco diesel engine like the new f150 would make an amazing livery car not only better gas mileage but better longevity
Or a diesel suburban? Come on Ford and GM get it together


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Mazda 5


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

gotrocks said:


> Mazda 5


Not good for xl or select


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> That doesn't quality for select. Has to be a 2015 or newer.


2014 Kia Sorento 7 pax qualifies for XL 4cyl


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

cangold said:


> 2014 Kia Sorento 7 pax qualifies for XL 4cyl


How do fit 7 passengers in a Kia? Anything that has 6 seat belts qualifies for XL.

Please don't say you let 7 people pile in your Kia. If so, you're part of the problem.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> How do fit 7 passengers in a Kia? Anything that has 6 seat belts qualifies for XL.
> 
> Please don't say you let 7 people pile in your Kia. If so, you're part of the problem.


Uber is giving me a hard time adding my new Hyundai Sants Fe to XL. I sent a text saying my new vehicle has 7 factory installed seat belts and they reply "sorry youre vehicle doesnt qualify. XL vehicles must have 7 factory installed seat belts..." That went one back and forth 3 times before i finally got an "well elevate this to specialty support" I also called and they couldnt manually approve it either.

I'm just scratching my head. Not sure if they are looking at the Santa Fe Sport that doesnt have 3rd row but it's weird that a Sorento automatically qualifies even though 3rd row isn't on all models of the Sorento, just the V6 model.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> How do fit 7 passengers in a Kia? Anything that has 6 seat belts qualifies for XL.
> 
> Please don't say you let 7 people pile in your Kia. If so, you're part of the problem.


Its 3 row suv


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Its 3 row suv


Third row only sits 2 and only has two seatbelts. Middle row sits 3, plus passenger totals 6 seats.



steveK2016 said:


> Uber is giving me a hard time adding my new Hyundai Sants Fe to XL. I sent a text saying my new vehicle has 7 factory installed seat belts and they reply "sorry youre vehicle doesnt qualify. XL vehicles must have 7 factory installed seat belts..." That went one back and forth 3 times before i finally got an "well elevate this to specialty support" I also called and they couldnt manually approve it either.
> 
> I'm just scratching my head. Not sure if they are looking at the Santa Fe Sport that doesnt have 3rd row but it's weird that a Sorento automatically qualifies even though 3rd row isn't on all models of the Sorento, just the V6 model.


I would run up to the hub and handle it in person. Once I deal with idiot responses from support, I find better luck handling it in person.

It took two weeks for my XL boosts to finally be paid but the supervisor assured me that she was handling it. Which she did with an fat payment that I was not expecting.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> How do fit 7 passengers in a Kia? Anything that has 6 seat belts qualifies for XL.
> 
> Please don't say you let 7 people pile in your Kia. If so, you're part of the problem.


EXCUSE ME I made a mistake it's 6 pax + driver... NOT PART OF THE PROBLEM ..STOP THE JUDGEMENT


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

cangold said:


> EXCUSE ME I made a mistake it's 6 pax + driver... NOT PART OF THE PROBLEM ..STOP THE JUDGEMENT


You responded and engaged my post. Stop yelling at me. You're hurting my feeling.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Third row only sits 2 and only has two seatbelts. Middle row sits 3, plus passenger totals 6 seats.


I just assume he meant 7 passenger suv which is how they market SUVS with a 2+3+2 or 2+2+3 configuration , same with a 8 passenger SUV 2+3+3 or 9 passenger SUV 3+3+3 (more rare) you can get up to an 11 passenger Suburban have you seen the 4th row add ons ? lol so if you could be 3+3+3+2


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> I just assume he meant 7 passenger suv which is how they market SUVS with a 2+3+2 or 2+2+3 configuration , same with a 8 passenger SUV 2+3+3 or 9 passenger SUV 3+3+3 (more rare) you can get up to an 11 passenger Suburban have you seen the 4th row add ons ? lol so if you could be 3+3+3+2


All that math is killing me. I can barely fit 6 passengers in my Sorento but that is what you get for $1.04 per mile.

For me, if you are Ubering, uber code is that you know how many passengers that can fit in your car and if you question someone on upnet, expect a sarcastic response or argument.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mitsubishi Outlander is very cheap and will do XL...Not Select though.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> How do fit 7 passengers in a Kia? Anything that has 6 seat belts qualifies for XL.
> 
> Please don't say you let 7 people pile in your Kia. If so, you're part of the problem.


Xl is 6 passengers 7 including the driver.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Iann said:


> Xl is 6 passengers 7 including the driver.


I am aware of that. I was responding to the poster who said 7 passengers by mistake.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> I am aware of that. I was responding to the poster who said 7 passengers by mistake.


You can have 7 passengers. Mini Vans, and Some SUV's hold 7,8 Passengers.
Uber states for parties 1-6, people try to cram 7 ppl in all the time.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> You can have 7 passengers. Mini Vans, and Some SUV's hold 7,8 Passengers.
> Uber states for parties 1-6, people try to cram 7 ppl in all the time.


We were discussing Kia sorentos. Only holds 6 passengers. And yup they try to cram 7-8 which I see drivers allowing all the time which compounds the problem. Same happens on Uber X.

If every driver would only allow based on the seatbelts available, the problem would not exist.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> We were discussing Kia sorentos. Only holds 6 passengers. And yup they try to cram 7-8 which I see drivers allowing all the time which compounds the problem. Same happens on Uber X.
> 
> If every driver would only allow based on the seatbelts available, the problem would not exist.


I drive an suv that is a 2+3+3 seating the 3rd row could have easily had a 3rd seat belt. I still turn down any 7 person rides unless it's a large surge plus /xl ride or a lux suv request then I'll usually let it happen and aid to the problem but at the same time I educate them and usually they hook up an extra tip


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> I drive an suv that is a 2+3+3 seating the 3rd row could have easily had a 3rd seat belt. I still turn down any 7 person rides unless it's a large surge plus /xl ride or a lux suv request then I'll usually let it happen and aid to the problem but at the same time I educate them and usually they hook up an extra tip


Fat tips and surge are my only exception unless it's 7 strapping dudes. Guy code requires me to tell them that we will not be having a sausage party in my car, which I usually start that conversation with who is sitting on who's lap? They usually get the point and happily cancel.

Oh and that time when 3 hotties jumped into the 3rd row with mini skirts on. They exited with zero shame. 2 were modest enough to wear panties and the other laughs as she is pulling down her skirt and say's oh well guess you got a free peak.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Fat tips and surge are my only exception unless it's 7 strapping dudes. Guy code requires me to tell them that we will not be having a sausage party in my car, which I usually start that conversation with who is sitting on who's lap? They usually get the point and happily cancel.
> 
> Oh and that time when 3 hotties jumped into the 3rd row with mini skirts on. They exited with zero shame. 2 were modest enough to wear panties and the other laughs as she is pulling down her skirt and say's oh well guess you got a free peak.


Ha sounds like we have similar stances on this lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Iann said:


> 2014 Kia sorento 7 seater. 4 cylinder. I average 24 mpg.


Such a Small number of available models.

Should be more Hybrid S.U.V.'s !


----------

